

Happy Carl Sagan Day  - bootload
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2009/11/happy-carl-sagan-day.php

======
ZenzerNet
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc&feature=player_embedded)

------
bootload
_"... Your text is incorrect. Carl would have been 75 on Monday, November 9.
Cari Sagan Greene ..."_

Not quite.

